# New York Owner Operators



## procut1 (Jan 21, 2004)

Looking for owner operators for the following areas.

Middletown, NY
Montgomery, NY
Fishkill, NY
Beacon, NY
Poughkeepsie, NY

We're looking for the following.

5 Pickups or small dumps with plows with drivers
3 Skidsteers with operators
1 Loader with an operator
1 Backhoe or loader with an operator

Hourly or set seasonal rate available.

You must be available to arrive on site within 1 hour of dispatch.
You will be assigned a dedicated route and must be available 24/7

Thes vehicles and operators will need to be dedicated solely to work for us as there will not be time for your own additional work with the same equipment.

If you are interested call my office to discuss the details.

845-897-5296

Phone calls only please.


----------

